# What's A Practical Tv For 21Rs?



## Rolling Stones (Jun 2, 2010)

Hi everyone! Over the decades I've towed a few campers with a a few different 1/2 ton trucks. I've learned much about axle ratios, wheel base lengths and engine sizes along the way. I currently drive a 2004 GMC Sierra 150 2wd with the 4.8L V8 and a 3.42 rear end. Should I even toy with the idea of purchasing a 21rs with this tow vehicle? I've always been conservative with my campers, keeping trailer sizes to 22', TV axle ratios around 3.7 and limiting the empty camper weights to around 3600 lbs. My half-ton trucks have met every challenge with this setup. As many of you know, there's nothing worse then buying a camper and then realizing your tow vehicle is under matched. Your thoughts?


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I'll let the GM owners weigh in on this one, but Welcome to the Site!!!


----------



## The Teke's (Oct 11, 2009)

We have a very similar set-up. 2006 Chevy 1500, 3.55 gears, 5.3L engine, but ours is a 4x4. We also own a 21rs. For local tow's (less than 150miles) and anywhere we don't hit hills, I think the 1/2 ton does fine. Now when we hit mountain states I'll be using my Dad's 3/4 ton diesel. Just for the extra git up and go.
You don't say what size wheelbase, in this case, bigger is better. Longer the wheel base = less pushing around by wind.

It sounds like you have experience with towing, and if you are questioning it, you already now the answer.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Towed our 21RS with a 1999 Silverado 1500 4x4 extended cab with 5.3L and 3.73 rear end with no problems at all.

Have you found your truck and checked it tow rating in the 2006 towing guide?


----------



## muddy tires (Jun 22, 2007)

I think that you would probably be OK, but that depends upon the terrain that you live and tow in (prairies or mountains) and what your expectations are. We towed a 26RS with a trailblazer for several years. We were right at the max numbers and it worked pretty hard on hills but I never felt unsafe around Southern Ontario (no mountains).


----------



## Signguy (May 5, 2008)

I towed a 21rs with the same engine/gear combo in an 03 Silverado.....it was *ok*. I had a 3.73 put in, and it did help - cost about $620 if I recall correctly.


----------



## Jim B (Mar 26, 2010)

We purchased a 210RS in march and my old 2004 Silverado Ext Cab 4x4 with 5.3L and 3.73 rear did ok, but it was working very hard on the hills here in New England.

Since the truck still had some trade value, I took the hit and traded for a 2010 Tundra Dbl Cab with the 5.7L and 4.10 rear... WHAT A DIFFERENCE... We took the TT (very well stocked) with 4 adults in the Tundra from NH down to Mass this past weekend. I think the Tundra hit 3k rpm once or twice on the biggest hills on I91 while pulling at 60 mph. Overall the MPG was 10.5 to 11 and the truck is still breaking in.

I don't know how the specs compare from the 210RS version to the 21RS, but even though the TT is only 21', it still weights in at 5,000lbs plus...

If you will be towing in fairly flat areas, you can get by, but it you are looking at long trips or hilly terrain you might want a different TV.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Just a point to note - everyone that is telling you that you will be ok has the 5.3l motor and more gear than you do. Your engine is smaller and the powertrain will have to work comparatively harder with the 3.42's. Just something to consider.

-CC


----------



## gonewild (Mar 13, 2009)

Hi, I own a 210RS which is comparable to the 21rs. Last summer I traveled 8,000 mi across country with a 2005 GMC 1500 Extended Cab Z-71, 5.3 with 3.42. I had no problems as far as controlling the TT after installing a class 4 Hitch and KYB shocks, but always desired more power. Long hills, mountain passes or head winds made me want to get out and push. I solved the problem by purchasing a 2006 GMC 2500HD Crew Cab with Duramax and Allison. Now I barely know the TT is back there. There is no substitution for "OVERKILL"

In my opinion you will not be happy with the combination.


----------



## vistacruiserguy (Jul 8, 2009)

vistacruiserguy said:


> Hi everyone! Over the decades I've towed a few campers with a a few different 1/2 ton trucks. I've learned much about axle ratios, wheel base lengths and engine sizes along the way. I currently drive a 2004 GMC Sierra 150 2wd with the 4.8L V8 and a 3.42 rear end. Should I even toy with the idea of purchasing a 21rs with this tow vehicle? I've always been conservative with my campers, keeping trailer sizes to 22', TV axle ratios around 3.7 and limiting the empty camper weights to around 3600 lbs. My half-ton trucks have met every challenge with this setup. As many of you know, there's nothing worse then buying a camper and then realizing your tow vehicle is under matched. Your thoughts?


[/quote]
I'm going to start some firework I'm sure, but I have a Freedomlite 185qb, and pull it with a 2003 Ford Sport Trac and a 4.o V-6 this has been over the Rockies and across AZ.To Chicago and back, and bunch of trips to the lake. never missed a beat at 70 mph,I could not be happier with it.That said I did buy a 1999 Dodge 5.9 Van ,but only cause the wife and kid wanted to be more commfy.I would take the sport trac anywhere.


----------

